# New to forum -- Footprints&pawmarks



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Welcome Footprints, check out Rose's list here.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome! What a wonderful home you’ll provide for your new poodle.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

Sounds like quite the life you and NewSpoo will share


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Still looking for My New Best Friend. I'm trying to spread the word that I'm searching for a special standard poodle. He will be a smaller standard (around 40-45 lbs when grown). I prefer a male; and black, blue, or silver in color, but a great personality is the most important to me. My ideal poodle will be confident and resilient, and not too highly driven. I'm in California, and willing to drive almost anywhere to meet the breeder and the pup's Mom.

I know patience is a major virtue in interacting with dogs, so I'm trying to be patient and thorough in my search. I believe that, with all the good hearts and minds of the folks on this forum, together we can make it happen. 

If you have any thoughts on breeders whom I should contact, or even folks who have a similar spoo, please let me know. I invite all of you to be a part of Team Spoo Quest. The best reward I can offer will be the pictures I'll post as soon as I meet him so that we can all share the joy. Thanks for your good thoughts.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'll link all of my favorite poodle breeders!





__





Litilann Poodles | Home | Louisville


Litilann Poodles is highly acclaimed as both All Breed Handlers and Poodle specialists for their dogs are noted for always being in superb condition, happy, well trained, and excellent examples of their breed. The welfare of the dog is always Team Litilann's first priority and it shows.




www.litilannspoodles.com













Spirit Standard Poodles


Home page of Spirit Standard Poodles, a breeder from Northfield. Standard Poodles and puppies in Minnesota for performance, agility, sporting, service dogs, pets, and therapy. Health tested parents, AKC registered, Champions with performance titles. Blue



www.spiritpoodles.com










Heart Song Standard Poodles – Standard Poodle Puppies for Sale







heartsongstandardpoodles.com













Alue Standard Poodles


Home page of Alue Standard Poodles, a breeder from St. Louis, Missouri. Reputable breeder of solid and multi Standard Poodles. Our dogs are fully health tested beyond CHIC standards, have correct structure, and have fabulous family oriented temperaments.




aluestandardpoodles.com


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks, Ava. I appreciate your suggestions, and I've emailed the breeders you mentioned.

Welcome to Team Spoo Quest! I'm so glad to have your help.

I'm in California, but I'm willing to go almost anywhere to meet the breeder of my spoo. What's a little driving when there's a great poodle at the end of the rainbow?

Anyone have more suggestions about breeders in the western half of the country who might have a great, smaller standard for me?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You may find it helpful to reach out to PCA breeder referral members:








PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Breeder Referral ContactsPCA National Breeder Members Lists Breeder Referral Contacts Breeder referral West of the Mississippi: Mary OlundPhone: (415) 457-4648Email: [email protected] calls from 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM Pacific time Breeder referral East of the...




poodleclubofamerica.org


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks, Streetcar, welcome to Team Spoo Quest! My reach-out emails are on their way.


----------

